# vet school rodio



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

went to the Glasgow vet school rodio, only forums out about it an hour before it started so we were late arriving. it was fab, we hadn't been to that one in 4 years. last time we went we only had gypsy and Inca. it was a good day out, but wish we had got there earlier. 











































































we got to meet Beau a wee cockapoo belonging to one of the members on here(puppylove ?), lol it was her owner who recognized my pack lol and I'm so sorry for not knowing who you were but it was lovely too meat you and your cute wee girl. 



























we then met a big landseer who knows the breeder our friends got Jabba from(quit probably a relation to Jabba)



















































they even had a sea life center down from oben which was fab 




























































































Australian miniature labradoodal



































this was fab, i never got to try it but still thought it was a fun idea. it was a dummy backend of a horse so the vet students could show people what they feel when the stick their arm in their bum. 











this cute wee puppy i think he was a bichon x lakeland terrier 










duck herding 

































i want a burger too 



















this was a cocker x Tibetan 



































i saw this wee guy from afar and thought it was a cockapoo but her was a lurcher puppy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Wow! What a brilliant day out. Looked like there was lots to see and do. Great photos too


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like fun was had by all, great pics too x

Leanne x


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pic of Beau. It was lovely to meet you in person and your "girls" of course. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a fab day out ... xxx

I think this is the first photo I have seen of Puppylove's Beau ... Puppylove she is wonderful .. you should post loads more photos of your lovely cockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That looked like fun!!! AND WOW that dog was HUGE!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab pics, looked like you all had fun x


----------

